
Garmin issues statement on recent outage - aloukissas
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200727005634/en/Garmin%C2%AE-issues-statement-outage
======
crmrc114
So days after the rest of the press calls out their issues and a ton of
internal leaks about ransomware they finally issue a public statement. God
forbid they had a data leak, we would not know until next year at the rate of
customer facing communication.

